

The New Peer Review: Trial by Twitter - jacoblyles
http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110119/full/469286a.html

======
idm
An important distinction is peer vs. critic. In many cases, the uproar in
popular media is created by uninformed sensationalism. Journalists with
deadlines and without backgrounds in niche fields just can't formulate
meaningful criticism. Peers, on the other hand, provide reviews in a slower
and more private manner, but it's responsible.

If it were faster and less private, but still constrained to peers, then by
all means: this would be great. The concern is signal to noise ratio, with a
furor of uninformed voices drowning out the meaningful discussion among peers.

